# 2009 Lydia Ann Fly Masters Tournament



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear Fellow Fly Fishermen:

I am working alongside Alamo Fly Fishers and some other individuals to create what we hope will surely become one of the "premier" fly fishing tournaments for the Texas Coast. Called "Lydia Ann Fly Masters", its purpose year after year is to raise as much money as possible for a designated charity. For 2009 it will be Casting for Recovery www.castingforrecovery.org who provides fly fishing outings and retreats for women that are both survivors of, or have, breast cancer.

We want fly fishing anglers from all reaches of the State to come and participate in the event. There are separate divisions for boaters and kayakers. All fishing is fly fishing, catch and release. There is also an "Open Species" division that should provide some interesting results.

The tournament will take place on July 18th, and weigh-in, awards and dinner will take place at Crabman Marina in AP. Anglers, though, can launch and load from anywhere in Texas they choose, provided they're at weigh-in by a specified time. Fly rods, reels, and some other excellent items will be offered for top finishers, and there will also be Silent Auction and Raffle items.

Entry fee is a very fair $40 and includes a t-shirt, standard tape measurer everyone must use, and automatic registration in the Open Species division.

The website is 95% done and I will let everyone know when it's out there as Applications, Rules, etc. will be available there for download. I will be at the Fly Tying festival on Feb. 7th in Houston promoting the tournament and tying a few flies, and will be happy to answer any questions (or take your entry fee check 

Below is a summary of the tournament rules and format which should give you a very good idea of what we are trying to accomplish. The organizers will make $0.00 off of this. Every dollar possible (except for expenses to put it on) goes straight to Casting for Recovery.

Thanks for your time, and we would sure appreciate your participation and support. Every angler makes a difference, and let's get together and make it happen!
-Palmer
[email protected]

*TOURNAMENT **FORMAT & GENERAL RULES*​

Tournament will be Fly Fishing only and Catch and Release only
5 angling divisions (Boat Redfish Division, Boat Open Species Division, Kayak Redfish Division, Kayak Open Species Division, and Children's Division) with 1st-3rd places for the Redfish divisions and Children's Division, except Open Species divisions, which will award for 1st place only.
Angler must select on entry form which category (Boat, Kayak or Children's) they are to compete in. 
Children's Division is open to all children ages 12 and under. Fishing for children's division shall be in designated areas only, close to the weigh in location, one rod only, with no other tackle requirements. Children shall be accompanied by an adult at all times.
Redfish only, except for "Open Species Division" with competition based on length (NOT weight)
Wading is permitted in all divisions except Children's Division
All anglers pre-registered for either the Boat or Kayak Redfish divisions will also be entered into the "Open Species Divisions" 
Fish must be documented by video camera and/or digital camera with ability to play back at weigh-in time in order to qualify. All digital photos/video must demonstrate the following:
1. Fish on measuring device (to be provided) with measurement numbers clearly visible
2. Clearly show the fish's nose at end of the device and the tail at the other (measured in accordance with accepted TPWD methods)
3. Show angler and watercraft (as applicable) with fish to best extent possible
4. Show release of fish to best extent possible 
· Fishing in teams of 2 or more is encouraged to allow photography/video of the fish as easily as possible and to prevent undue stress to the fish prior to release
· Anglers may launch or load their boats/kayaks from any destination they choose within Texas waters.
· Tournament Fishing begins at sunrise
· Weigh-in begins at 2 p.m. and will end promptly at 4:30 p.m.; Angler must be in line for "weigh-in" not later than 4:30 p.m. to be eligible for prizes. Weigh-in location will be at Crab Man Marina, 2400 Highway 361, Aransas Pass, TX
· A tie is determined by a coin toss, and the loser of the toss will move to the next place in 1st-3rd finishes unless the toss is to determine winner of 3rd place
· 3 Judges will be present to address a "Contest" by anglers - the resulting decision is majority vote and based entirely on the Judging team's discretion
· Guides are permitted to participate in the tournament, either hired by contestants or as a contestant themselves. 
· All applicable Texas Parks and Wildlife and Federal fishing and boating regulations apply
· Safety is paramount

*EXPLANATION OF DIVISIONS AND DIVISION SPECIFIC RULES*​
*Boat Redfish Division*: fishing is done by boat only, or a boat only is used to transport wade fishermen

Redfish only eligible for 1st to 3rd place prizes 
Any number of anglers permitted on the boat (provided that the number does not exceed that which is stipulated by the USCG on a per boat basis)

*Boat Open Species Division*: fishing is done by boat or a boat only is used to transport wade fishermen

Any species of fish in saltwater is eligible for 1st place (no 2nd or 3rd place prizes awarded)
Any number of anglers permitted on the boat (provided that the number does not exceed that which is stipulated by the USCG on a per boat basis)

*Kayak Redfish Division:* fishing is done by kayak only or a kayak only is used to transport wade fishermen

Redfish only eligible for 1st to 3rd place prizes
Boats may not be used to transport kayaks to fishing destinations

*Kayak Open Species Division*: fishing is done by kayak or a kayak only is used to transport wade fishermen

Any species of fish in saltwater is eligible for 1st place (no 2nd or 3rd place prizes awarded)
Boats may not be used to transport kayaks to fishing destinations.
Kayak fisherman may compete in both the Kayak and Boat Divisions, provided that they select both divisions on the application form and applicable entry fees are paid.

*Children's Division*: limited to participants ages 12 and under 

1st to 3rd place prizes will be awarded based on longest fish. Any species of fish is eligible.
The Children's event will take place from 2 p.m. to 4:30 p.m.
A guardian must be present during the entire event
Catch and release only, any manner of fishing is permitted (fly, lure or bait)


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad to have you visit and tying at our "TFF Fly Tying Festival". This event sounds like a must...July 18, count me in!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Golden - Thanks for the supportive words. Come by the tournament table and let's visit.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

I will gladly email a tournament Application packet and the Rules/Format to anyone interested. Come on fellas, let's fish! This is sure to be a great tournament for both boaters and kayakers. PM or email. 
Thanks,
Palmer
[email protected]


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Website up and running

www.lydiaannflymasters.com

Please visit, download and register.

Thanks


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Great to see this promoted. Hope it doesn't start a bunch of pre scouting burning. 

I am interested in helping out if you need it, probably won't compete unless you have a Hardhead division or a Father/Mother- son/daughter team category. I think my real expertise is in boiling shrimp, although that is debatable.

I think the invite should be Gulf wide especially the Kayak Fly fishers, a little cross pollination of techniques would make things interesting.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

davidb said:


> Great to see this promoted. Hope it doesn't start a bunch of pre scouting burning.
> 
> I am interested in helping out if you need it, probably won't compete unless you have a Hardhead division or a Father/Mother- son/daughter team category. I think my real expertise is in boiling shrimp, although that is debatable.
> 
> I think the invite should be Gulf wide especially the Kayak Fly fishers, a little cross pollination of techniques would make things interesting.


We want Kayakers there just as much as we want Boaters, and I anticipate that there might be more Kayakers anyway. I agree about making the invite "Gulf Wide" if you mean anglers from other states. In fact, I'm trying to get some guide buddies of mine from Louisiana to come over and participate. If by "Gulf Wide" you mean offshore included, or an Offshore Division, I am already thinking about that for next year. Being that this is the first year we need to learn from it now and see where we need improvement for 2010. We want this thing to grow and grow. Maybe we'll even have a Tarpon division next year.

There is a Children's Division but the fishing will take place at the Crabman. We encourage families to attend, as the more people that know about Casting for Recovery's purpose only helps them that much more. We even encourage people to just show up to the awards, eat a plate of $5 BBQ and just hang out.

Thanks,
Palmer


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

davidb said:


> Great to see this promoted. Hope it doesn't start a bunch of pre scouting burning.


tell you one thing, if i get burned or high-holed by one of these entrants on tournament day i will spend the rest of the day running circles around them, no matter where they go...

just sayin'


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Ish said:


> tell you one thing, if i get burned or high-holed by one of these entrants on tournament day i will spend the rest of the day running circles around them, no matter where they go...
> 
> just sayin'


hmmm, wow i don't really know what to make of that - sounds like we need to stay out of your way


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

no need to make anything out of it...just sayin.

the behavior of many tournament anglers can take a turn for the worse come go time. many among us get sick of this lamentable behavior and are fed up with it. it has happened to me more times that i can count and the next time it happens, i'm gonna have fun with it...for the rest of the day.

it's not that you need to "stay out of my way," rather just show the same respect you would want to be shown.

if someone is in an area, don't go there. don't cut in front of someone poling a shoreline, don't run an area looking for fish if there are others around. it's pretty simple really, it's just that for many once the entry fee is paid and they have a chance at their 10 minutes of fame, respect for others often goes out the window.

just think twice before encroaching on others on tournament day. it could cost you the tournament.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

I do agree with you 100% on the way an angler fishing from a skiff should handle themselves on the water - irregardless of whether they're fishing in a tournament or not - it has been my overall experience that the "conventional" anglers that fish 5 times a year with the 22 foot tunnel hulls and 200 Yamahas are the ones that really care less about skipping across a flat you're poling, or burning up a shoreline to show how skinny their boat runs - but I don't mean to say that they're the only ones.

The real reason for the tournament is to raise as much money possible for "Casting for Recovery", but you are also correct in that there are prizes. Hopefully all of the entrants will respect the other anglers out there.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

This might be a good chance to try to head off some of the complaints about tournaments. Might want to look up "burning" on some of the web sites and see what others have suggested to prevent it. It would also be a good idea to have TPWD on hand and on the look out for no prop zone violations, prior to and during the tourny.

I think in general that Fly fishers have more respect for impacting others due to the increased difficulty of fly fishing and how easily tailing fish can be put off.

My Gulf wide suggestions was for other states rather than off shore. Mobile, Tampa and others have Kayak fly fishing web sites.


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

I think you e confusing charity torneys like this one for cash tourneys

This will for fun no go boats


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bleb said:


> I think you e confusing charity torneys like this one for cash tourneys
> 
> This will for fun no go boats


jrunk?


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

I enjoyed the opportunity to visit with many of you at the Texas Fly Fishermen's Fly Tying Festival this past weekend. Many told me that they had read about the tournament, seen the website and were either definitely going to fish it, were thinking about it, or were at a minimum supportive of what we were trying to accomplish.

I hope that many more will understand the importance of supporting a group like Casting for Recovery and also choose to participate in the event.

Many people I spoke with agreed that the tournament format was a good one, and they especially liked the idea of being able to launch and load from anywhere they wanted in Texas waters.

Please contact me if you have any questions at all, if you need an application, want to just make a donation, etc. All of the money we raise goes to CFR's Texas programs, not to the programs taking place in other states.

Thanks,
Palmer
[email protected]
www.lydiaannflymasters.com


----------

